# A message to newbies



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

This time I took a concsious decision not to get an umwelt sticker for the new MH. I know I entered the umwelt zone in Stutgart twice about 6 weeks ago ( only on the ring road - nothing silly) and I ve heard nothing.

I also didnt bother buying a breathalyser kit last year, I don t drink drive but I thought this was a pretty pointless bit of legislation and we couldnt be expected to adhere to it.

In fact when I think about it - Ive been driving on the continent for about 30 years, I make several trips a year and most of them these days are for several weeks or months, but Ive never been asked for any of this stuff that you 'have' to carry: spare bulbs, triangle, first aid kit etc etc etc.

The fact is - despite all the doom-mongers on the forums - there is not a posse of gendarmes waiting for you to get off the ferry so they can dismantle your MH and fine you heavily for minor infractions. If you go about your business carefully and with consideration you will probably never have any contact with foreign police.


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

But I bet you didn't break down on the Austrian Autobahn and need the vests and warning triangles. I did! You never know what's around the corner and some of the stuff makes good sense.

Gary.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I too have never been stopped/checked having travelled on the continent for over 50 years,,,,but I have all the 'required items' just in case......you never know 8O 
Although I never did get a breathalyser :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

jonegood said:


> The fact is - despite all the doom-mongers on the forums - there is not a posse of gendarmes waiting for you to get off the ferry so they can dismantle your MH and fine you heavily for minor infractions. If you go about your business carefully and with consideration you will probably never have any contact with foreign police.


Of course there aren't. As Gary says though, most of the stuff is plain common sense. We've had to use our reflective vests twice now and I'd rather wear one than risk being killed because I wasn't as visible as possible when on the offside of a van on a busy road.

We carry vests and triangles in the car in UK too and it has nothing whatsoever to do with regulations and possible police checks.

Most of us do what is sensible and it has nothing to do with what the law says.

G


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Can’t really understand the point of this attitude, specially when aimed at ‘newbies’. :roll: 

When I plan to go on trip I usually think “Okay what prep should I make”. Far from my local Halfords, I’ll pop in a set of light bulbs, I reckon a warning triangle and some vests might be a good idea and I always have a rudimentary 1st aid kit for my own use anyway. If there is a good chance I’ll be going into a German city then it’s pretty easy to kit up with an Umwelt sticker.

None of this is for the appeasement of some threatened law officer, it’s common sense from my own safety / convenience. 

So, to all ‘Newbies’ – for the cost of very few pounds, kit yourself out with whatever you need and have a safe, worry free holiday.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

we are required by law o carry the triangles/reflective jackets, I hav nt bothered with the spare bulb kit as I would have to make up my own and anyway if the headlight one went its probably a sealed unit ?? (transit 2013)but even the yorkie has her own reflective jacket in case of breakdown, ahhhhh,


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Ok.. I can appreciate you havn't been stopped (yet)..
Same here in 14 years no one wants to see my spare glasses or bulb kit...

BUT it is a bit strange to post this aimed at newbies.. Some of it is a legal requirement and in most cases common sense, ie bulb kit can you you out of a fix or prevent a fine..

The Spanish police in particular seem to be out to get everything they can, so why give them an excuse to do it.. Some of these items cost very little and once bought can last you whole motorhoming lifetime..

The Breathalyser was maybe the most stupid thing and glad I did not waste cash on those..

I dont think people are being doom or scare mongers but when you see newbies post then it's some advise you can pass on, if they take it or not is their choice.
Went to Morocco this year "advise" take a spare fuel filter.. Ok £60ish quite an outlay but a sensible move I thought and it will come in for the next service. Friends had a issue while there, parts available with a 3 day delivery from mainland Europe. GREAT.. Till you find out it may take 3 weeks for that part to clear customs.. Slightly off topic I know but you never know what can happen out on the road..


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

In 12 years of touring Europe I have been stopped 3 times.
Germany 
Spain
Poland
All 3 times they just wanted to have a look inside the motorhome at the layout. Even the police buy motorhomes.
Poland was the only place they checked paperwork and they only wanted to see the passports.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> Went to Morocco this year "advise" take a spare fuel filter.. Ok £60ish quite an outlay but a sensible move I thought and it will come in for the next service. ..


Slightly OT I know but our garage let us have a set of filters and so on on a "sale or return" basis before we went to Morocco. The only problem was where to store them all !

G


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Has a newbie to France this year first time with Motorhome we gained very useful information from this site and had first class help from members which eased our way into continental travel
I would suggest if this is not a wind up. GET OUTA THE SUN


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Without wishing to upset the OP, I think this is the worst possible advice to give to Newbies.

I agree entirely that the chances of being *stopped *and checked to see if you have these items is about one in a million.

But the key word is "*stopped*".

You won't be . . . but if you run into a native and it looks like it might be your fault, the police are very likely to "kick your tyres" and look for as many other infractions they can get you for. It happens everywhere. :roll:

The one thing nobody wants on holiday, specially nervous Newbies, is hassle and aggro!! For the sake of a few quid, why take the risk??

Dave


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

What's the betting the OP would b the first to complain if they did get stopped?

James


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree that the chances of been stopped in a M/H, for a routine check is pretty remote, but it can happen, and a person should always be prepared with the correct documentation and safety equipment.
Having in my previous life been an International HGV driver hauling Dangerous Goods, I can assure you that in that my vehicle had very frequent roadside checks. The Dangerous Goods orange marker plate was like a red rag to a bull  
The best advice I can give, if and when you are stopped, always shake the Police officers hand and be nice and polite. It works wonders. 
Don't forget to put on your yellow or orange safety vest prior to getting out of your vehicle.  and dont worry


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

the spare bulbs, hi vis vests and warning triangles aren't for the safety of the Police or to make money out of you they are for the safety of you and your family.

They are law because people kept being killed by not wearing them.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We carry all the gubbins you should to stay legal just because if I didn't I would get stopped and it means I don't have to worry about being stopped :wink: Actually - just remembered - don't carry breathalizers because when it was necessary no one in France sold them and I refuse to pay the cost of those sold here. In Halfords yesterday and saw them for sale at £5.99 for 2 (I think) with a notice saying they were legally necessary in France. Halfords needs updating me thinks.

Sue


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Using the logic of the OP I'm going to introduce the following changes into my life.

I've been driving for forty years in the UK and have never been stopped and breathalysed once, so pass the Stella and let's get weighed in! 

I've never been stopped by a store detective, so it's goodbye to those tills, queues and credit card bills it's shoplifting from now on!

I can't believe someone would advise people to avoid safety equipment and local laws just based on the fact they've never been stopped or checked. Is it April 1st already?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> The best advice I can give, if and when you are stopped, always shake the Police officers hand and be nice and polite. It works wonders.
> Don't forget to put on your yellow or orange safety vest prior to getting out of your vehicle.  and dont worry


Or, be an obnoxious silly so and so and get nicked :lol: 
Your choice :wink:


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont think the OP was advising anyone to ignore the laws. He was just saying that he has never been stopped and that the police do not lie in wait for people crossing the channel !
It was his choice not to have an umwelt sticker ( we did it by accident, never heard of the things, no trouble) and his choice not to have a breathliser. I cannot see this was in any way advice for newbies !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Annsman said:


> I've been driving for forty years in the UK and have never been stopped and breathalysed once, so pass the Stella and let's get weighed in!
> 
> I've never been stopped by a store detective, so it's goodbye to those tills, queues and credit card bills it's shoplifting from now on!
> 
> I can't believe someone would advise people to avoid safety equipment and local laws just based on the fact they've never been stopped or checked. Is it April 1st already?


Stella! STELLA! Peasant!


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

salomon said:


> I dont think the OP was advising anyone to ignore the laws. He was just saying that he has never been stopped and that the police do not lie in wait for people crossing the channel !
> It was his choice not to have an umwelt sticker ( we did it by accident, never heard of the things, no trouble) and his choice not to have a breathliser. I cannot see this was in any way advice for newbies !


Salomon has got this completely right. The gist of my post was - don t be held back by worrying whether you ve got absolutely everything because you are unlikely to end up rotting in a foreign jail for not having the correct bulbs.

There is a lot of useful information on here but there is also IMHO too much 'you can t say/do that'

Jon

Ps.
I did expect some grief for this - a couple of years ago following a conversation with a french vet I sent a letter to Defra questioning the then requirements for the pet passport. I copied it onto the forum and was met with a blaze of indignation that I was going to let all these nasty foreign bugs come and kill our livestock/wildlife.

Im definitely not claiming the credit, but the regulation has now been changed.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jonegood said:


> The gist of my post was - don t be held back by worrying whether you ve got absolutely everything because you are unlikely to end up rotting in a foreign jail for not having the correct bulbs.


I couldn't agree more Jon - but that's not the way it came across to me, and I was obviously not the only one who misinterpreted.

As I said earlier, my take on this is not from being a "_doom-monger_" but rather as a "_think-aheader_". :wink:

I would advise Newbies to try, as far as possible, to get everything right.

As you so rightly say, it is extremely unlikely they will be challenged in any way, but if it does happen they can avoid a load of hassle, and probably a long delay, by using a bit of forethought and by spending a very few quid.

It's just the same as carrying a spare wheel. The vast majority of us will never need it, but almost everybody carries one because they know what a hassle it will be if they do happen to have a puncture - and haven't got a spare! :roll:

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As far as I know (and this is probably wrong) I think the spare bulbs thing is Advisory actually and not law. Anyone want to confirm that.

Actually it doesnt matter as the wonderful Don Madge sent me a Plethara of Bulbs, fuses and all sorts! 

You learn what you need over the years. Most importantly stuff like spare fan belts and a drive belt for the bike for us. Two trips ground to a halt because we couldnt get a fan belt for the van on Friday night bank holiday and had to be lifted home and when the drive belt for the bike snapped in France nobody in France could get one. Had to have one shipped out from the UK and fitted by a dealer 60 miles from where we were. Whole process took over a week.

Last year when it broke I had a spare and a local mechanic in Bavaria fitted it straight away!

Rubber tape for fixing hoses. Electrical cable cant have enough of the stuff. Screws. I could go on. Dont worry I wont!.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

here is a list, and Barry is quite correct, light bulbs are advisory.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/compulsory_equipment.html


----------



## simandme (Jan 11, 2011)

I understand what the OP is saying about never needing the stuff...but just from this trip, here is a list of things that have never happened before...

- we needed plumber's tape to fix the thread on our gas bottle (thankfully another nice MHer had some).

- a child fell of his bicycle at high speed; our never-opened first aid kit was used.

- our never-used jump leads were just lent to another camper.

My motto, is we've got a MH with space, carry the stuff that will make a big difference when you're a long way from civilisation....also been superstitious, I think that if we carry all this stuff, we'll never need it. :wink:


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Slightly off topic but same idea, used to bitch about flares on the boat running out of date and having to throw them away, expensive they are. Thirty years sailing and never needed them.... until one day and never bitched about it again.

Hi viz jackets etc cost pennies and one day you never know they might just save your life!


----------



## DaveTheFramer (Apr 11, 2013)

Umwelt sticker 6euro, no fuss, took about 10 minutes.

Breathalyser kits from ebay about £2, can't think it's worth agravating anyone in a uniform over. They can always find something if they try hard enough.

Triangles and vests, very good idea, should be made legal requirement over here. Spare bulbs, about a fiver if you do it yourself.

All in under £25 for peace of mind. 

The number of times I've heard English people say, "if they come over here they should abide by our laws".........

nuff said.

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

DaveTheFramer said:


> . . . can't think it's worth agravating anyone in a uniform over. They can always find something if they try hard enough.


In a nutshell Dave! :wink:


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> DaveTheFramer said:
> 
> 
> > . . . can't think it's worth agravating anyone in a uniform over. They can always find something if they try hard enough.
> ...


Still missing the - now explained - original point though.


----------

